# Eclipse Gui Builder



## Guest (4. Okt 2006)

hallo!

ich versuch jetzt schon seit 3 stunden den gui builder in eclipse zu finden. wollte ne "gui builder" klasse erstellen - hab gelesen das geht so: File -> New -> Virtual Class und fertig. ich find aber den menüpunkt virtual class nicht. hab dann geschaut ob das plugin überhaupt installiert ist - er schreibt es ist aktiv und läuft einwandfrei.

was mach ich jetzt falsch?

danke!


----------



## padde479 (4. Okt 2006)

Du brauchst noch zuzätzliche Packages wie beispielsweise emf. Musst mal auf Visual Editor Project kucken. Dort steht auch, wie das genau funktioniert und welche zusätzlichen Pakete installiert sein müssen


----------



## André Uhres (4. Okt 2006)

Download complete Callisto package (230 MB):
http://download.yoxos.com/callisto/eclipse-win32-callisto.zip

File | new | Visual Class


----------

